

Top 7 Places to Watch Great Minds in Action - Technophilis
http://mashable.com/2009/07/28/great-minds-videos/

======
dejb
This would be better described as the 'Top 7 Place to Watch Great Speakers in
Action'. I'm sure they are really clever too but you aren't really seeing them
'in action'. By analogy to sports, you are seeing the post game analyses
rather than the game.

I really would like to see a place where you can see the top minds in action.
I guess you could argue chess and poker are somewhat like this but they are
too restrictive and slow for my liking. I wonder if anyone does public
brainstorming sessions - the only similar things I've seen have degenerated in
to deliberate comedy.

~~~
nopassrecover
Humour is probably an easier and more polite way to demonstrate dynamic
intelligence in a group setting.

------
justlearning
I don't know if the sites are "great minds in action", I do know they are
mind-stimulating speakers and insights into their works. Example of great
minds in action (my view) is watching Feynman lectures.

TED is not the only place for thought provoking videos, <http://fora.tv/> is
equally good. I wonder why this site doesn't come out as popular.

And one place to watch many insights is <http://www.charlierose.com/>

------
alaskamiller
I went to BIL last fall and I wasn't really impressed by it. Understandably
for a free event setup by volunteers at just an average CSU campus it doesn't
have the same polish and glam as TED, it was... still... very hokey. Most of
the talks were geared towards the speaker not so sneakingly pitching his
merchandise. Holding it the same week as TED wasn't really helpful either as
it doesn't attract better speakers or conference go-ers.

